# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  HELP, ben ik zwanger?

## randomperson

Ik loopt nu al een paar dagen te stressen hierover. Het weekend vóór dit weekend is mijn vriend even onbeschermd in me geweest, maar hij is niet gekomen. Hij zat er ook niet tegenaan, dus de kans dat ik hierdoor bevrucht ben geraakt lijkt mij nihil. 
We zijn daarna verder gegaan met condoom. 
Het weekend erop, dus afgelopen weekend, werd ik ziek. Ik kreeg de griep, ben nog steeds enorm verkouden, en heb sinds de griep gevoelige borsten.
Ik ben 30 oktober voor het laatste ongesteld geworden, ik ben dus te laat. Mijn borsten zijn gevoelig, maar ik heb geen andere symptomen. Ik heb geen ochtendziekte, ik was alleen de eerste ochtend dat ik ziek was even misselijk, maar inmiddels ben ik weer beter en het is niet meer teruggekomen. Ik heb een normale eetlust, geen last van vlekjes, mijn tepels zijn in tegenstelling tot de rest van mijn borsten níet extra gevoelig en hebben een normale kleur. Niet donkerder dan normaal. Zou het kunnen dat de pijn in mijn borsten overgebleven spierpijn is van de griep, en dat mijn ongesteldheid te laat is vanwege ziekte? Ik heb ook wat last van stress gehad de laatste tijd, en het stressen hierover geeft me nog meer stress. Is dit de verklaring, of ben ik zwanger?

----------


## jansenpaula82

Als je vriend niet klaar is gekomen, lijkt het me neit waarschijnlijk dat je zwanger bent. Hoe regelmatig menstrueer je? Als je 30 oktober ongesteld werd, moest je het eind november ook worden (bij een regelmatige cyclus van 28 dagen). Dan zou je vruchtbare periode niet eind november zijn geweest, waarschijnlijk.
daar ziekte kan je menstruatie wel eens ontregelen. En als je het echt zeker wilt weten, haal dan een test bij de drogist. Als die negatief is, kan de spanning zo verdwijnen en ben je misschien binnen een paar dagen ongesteld.
Praat er eens over met je vriend. Want ook als je wel zwanger blijkt te zijn -wat me niet zo waarschijnlijk lijkt, maar ook niet ondenkbaar is- dan zal er veel in jullie leven veranderen. Papa en mama worden is de mooiste bekroning van de liefde. Al moeten jullie dan misschien nog wel heel wat obstakels overwinnen... Waar je natuurlijk altijd hulp bij kan krijgen.
Maar ik zou eerst de test doen. Dan weet je zeker waar je aan toe bent.
Het beste toegewenst!

----------


## randomperson

Dankjewel voor je reactie, maar ik wil ABSOLUUT geen kind. Ik ben pas 22, zit nog op school en nee. Gewoon nee. :P Ik zal inderdaad maar een test moeten doen, maar als arme student ben ik nog even blut. Hoe betrouwbaar zijn die testen?

----------


## jansenpaula82

De test met urine is zeer betrouwbaar. Percentage weet ik niet, maar denk wel 99 procent ongeveer. Dan moet hij natuurlijk wel goed uitgevoerd worden. Koop er gewoon een van het huismerk, bijvoorbeeld Kruidvat. Dat scheelt een heleboel geld. En lees eerst goed door hoe je de test moet doen.
heb je het er al met je vriend over gehad? Misschien kun je de test samen doen.
je bent inderdaad wel jong en je studeert nog. Nogmaals, de kans dat je zwanger bent lijkt me niet groot als hij niet is klaargekomen. Maar als je het wel zou zijn, bedenk dan wel dat het afbreken van een zwangerschap iets is wat je niet in de koude kleren gaat zitten. Dat iets wat vrouwen nunhele leven met zich mee dragen, ook als ze later wel kinderen willen/krjgen.
ken iemand die een jaar geleden in jou situatie zat. Die gaf al toen ze nog niet zeker wist of ze zwanger was, aan dat ze het zich nooit zou kunnen vergeven als ze een zwangerschap afbrak. Dat ze haar hele leven met een schuldgevoel rond zou lopen.
Ken nog mer meiden die uiteindelijk studie en kind combineerden. Ze zij er alleen maar sterker door geworden.

Maar ga nou eerst die test maar doen.waarschijnlijk is het maar een storm in een glas water, en moeten jullie dit in het vervolg maar niet meer zo doen, dan hoef je niet meer in deze spanning te zitten.

Het beste toegewenst!

----------


## jansenpaula82

Kijk eens hier voor info over de test:http://nl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwangerschapstest of http://eerstesymptomenzwangerschap.i...pstest-online/

----------


## randomperson

Klopt. Ja, ik heb het er met hem over gehad, hij stelde me gerust en zegt ook dat het waarschijnlijk niks is. Maar ik stress me er helemaal dood over, en dat zou mijn ongesteldheid alleen nog maar verder uitstellen. Het gekke is dat ik wel het gevóel heb alsof ik ongesteld moet worden. Opgeblazen gevoel, gevoel in onderbuik alsof het elk moment kan losbarsten. Maar hoe weet ik dat dat geen zwangerschapskenmerken zijn? 
Ik ben nu al 13 dagen te laat, als ik me strikt aan de maand-regel hou. Heb echt het idee dat het elk moment kan komen maar ik kan niet stoppen met me er zorgen over te maken. Ik ben constant aan het googlen en heb ook gelezen dat je ook zwanger kan worden door pre-come. Alleen het ding is dat m'n vriend zelfs niet tegen een ejaculatie áanzat. Hij zei zelf dat het totaal droog was. 
Mannen op dit forum: voel je het als je pre-come hebt, en wanneer komt het? 
Ik ga inderdaad testen zodra ik geld heb. Het lijkt me inderdaad het meest logisch dat het zich gewoon uitstelt. Maar ik vind het gewoon zo raar. Maar stel dát het zo blijkt te zijn is er geen haar op mijn hoofd die eraan twijfelt: het gaat eruit. 
Bedankt voor je antwoorden!

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

De kans dat je zwanger bent lijkt mij ook erg klein. Inderdaad zou voorvocht je zwanger kunnen maken, maar jouw vriend zegt dat daar geen sprake van is. Je zou daar dus op moeten kunnen vertrouwen. Daarnaast was de sex niet in de vruchtbare periode. Wil je het echt (zo goed als)zeker weten, kies dan inderdaad voor de meest betrouwbare zwangerschapstest. Je moet jezelf dan afvragen wat je belangrijker vindt; dat deze test jouw geld kost of dat het je duidelijkheid en dus opluchting kan brengen?
Los hiervan denk ik dat je te maken hebt met de uiting van een paniekaanval. Je bent er constant mee bezig en dat is ongezond, je kunt de situatie niet meer helder en objectief beoordelen. Als je vaker een paniekaanval hebt en/of irreële angsten dan kan het wellicht geen kwaad om eens met een professioneel hulpverlener te gaan praten. 
Stel dat er ooit een ongewenste zwangerschap zou plaatsvinden, besef je dan goed of het kind ook wel ongewenst is. Een leven dat zich ontwikkelt, al is het nog zo klein, verdient niet zomaar gedood te worden. Maar goed, dat is mijn persoonlijke mening.
Succes met jouw overwegingen!

----------


## randomperson

Getest: niet zwanger! Halleluja! 
Nou ja, dat het me geld zou kosten is opzich het punt niet, het is meer dat ik echt niks hád. Gewoon echt niks, zeg maar. Maar ik heb geld geleend.
En helemaal waar, ik was er obsessief mee bezig. Maar zwanger worden is dan ook mijn persoonlijke nachtmerrie. Op dit punt in mijn leven in ieder geval. Ik heb verder geen last van irreële angsten. Alleen gezonde stress. 
Of er een leven uit mijn lichaam geboren gaat worden of niet, bepaal ik zelf wel. Het is mijn lichaam, en mijn leven. Ik zie geen feitelijk verschil tussen anticonceptie gebruiken en abortus plegen. In beide gevallen voorkom je een geboorte. Alleen in het geval van abortus voorkom je die ná de bevruchting. Volgens deze visie zouden vrouwen dus ook nooit meer de pil of een condoom mogen gebruiken, want daarmee hou je het ontstaan van een leven tegen. Bedankt voor je antwoord, ik waardeer je betrokkenheid en ik snap ook waarom je zegt dat er goed over nagedacht moet worden. Maar ik zeg het maar even, zodat je je ook bewust bent van hoe het overkomt op vrouwen die absoluut geen zwangerschap willen. Want volgens mij had ik aardig duidelijk gemaakt dat mocht ik zwanger geweest zijn, het zeker ongewenst was. Het is de vrouw die moet beslissen. Jouw mening is daarbij irrelevant.  :Smile: 

Bedankt! Het is nu wachten op de ongesteldheid.

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Ik wil hier toch nog wel even op reageren. Bij de eventuele keuze voor een abortus, heeft de man net zo goed een inbrengende stem als de vrouw. Ik vind dus niet dat de vrouw hier alleen over beslist. Als jij zegt dat een vrouw hier de keuze over maakt, zeg je dus indirect dat het ongeboren kind eigendom is van de vrouw en daar ben ik het mee oneens. Dat je een kind mag dragen, baren en opvoeden is een zegen, net als het feit dat jij ooit geboren mocht worden. Ieder leven is van grote waarde, en ik vind het niet aan mensen om hierover te oordelen. Anticonceptie is niet hetzelfde als een zwangerschap van een ongeboren kind afbreken, hoe pril die zwangerschap dan ook moge zijn. Jij neemt hiermee het recht in handen, het recht op leven of dood, waarover niemand het recht zou mogen hebben. 
Als je mijn mening irrelevant vindt, dan is dat jouw goed recht, maar dan is het in de eerste plaats al onzinnig geweest om jouw verhaal hier openbaar te delen. Want elke reactie die je krijgt is dan toch geen overweging voor jouw besluit of je al dan niet een kind zou laten aborteren. Bedenk je dat er heel wat vrouwen zijn die (waarschijnlijk) geen kinderen kunnen krijgen, hoe moeten zij dat ervaren als mensen zoals jij zeggen dat ze een ongeboren kind net zo gemakkelijk weer laten verwijderen? Als een vrouw geen kinderen wilt zal ze dus zorgvuldig moeten zijn zodat dit niet gebeurt. Jij bent onzorgvuldig geweest en dus onverantwoordelijk. Je zegt dat het jouw leven en jouw kind is, maar het is niet jouw eigendom, jij ontneemt door een abortus een leven en dat staat voor mij gelijk aan moord. Het leven is een geschenk, geen eigendomsrecht, een leven dat gekoesterd zou moeten worden. Dit is mijn laatste reactie op dit onderwerp, ik wilde mijn mening vooralsnog graag met je delen en het is aan jou of je open staat voor andere zienswijzen. Dit heeft niets met mijn mening te maken, maar met jouw starre houding. Wanneer je mijn mening irrelevant vindt heeft het ook geen zin meer te reageren.

----------


## jansenpaula82

Wat een opluchting moet het voor je zijn zeg.
Nu hoef je je verder geen zorgen te maken en ook geen moeilijke keuzes te maken. Fijn hoor!
waarschijnlijk ben je nu gewoon binnen eennpaar dagen ongesteld. En nu weet je dat je heel voorzichtig moet zijn met dit soort dingen. Het ga je goed verder!

----------


## randomperson

Dankjewel! Zal ik doen! Ben inderdaad heel blij. Bedankt voor de goede zorgen.  :Smile: 

Tegen de hulpverlener: De beschuldiging dat ik een starre houding heb, is totaal ongefundeerd en ook niet waar. Ik heb gezegd dat of iemand een kind wil of niet, de beslissing is van degene die het kind gaat krijgen. Dit zijn natuurlijk de ouders, maar ik had het even specifiek over de vrouw, omdat we het hier nooit hebben gehad over een gezin waarin het reëel was om een kind te krijgen. In mijn situatie hebben we het over een student die nog thuis woont en een vriend in België die net aan rondkomt van zijn baantje, die allebei absoluut niet toe zijn aan een kind, zowel geestelijk als praktisch gezien. De ouders moeten het kind _allebei_ willen. Als één van de twee het niet wil, houdt het op. De man kan een vrouw niet dwingen te bevallen, en andersom vind ik ook dat een vrouw een man geen kind mag opdringen. Ze moeten er allebei achterstaan. Als een vrouw geen kind wil, is dit háár keuze, en niemand anders heeft hier iets over te zeggen. Andersom geld dat ook. Wil een man geen kind, dan is dat zijn keuze, en zou dit niet mogen worden opgedrongen. Door geen van beide. Het is helemaal aan de persoon zelf hoe hij of zij ermee om wil gaan. 

Ik stelde in dit topic de vraag of ik zwanger zou kunnen zijn of niet. Ik heb niet gevraagd om levenslessen over of ik het moet houden of niet omdat ik anders een leven vernietig. Dat vind ik ook onprofessioneel en simpelweg _niet jouw zaken_. Jij mag het een geweldige zegen vinden, maar ik ben jou niet. We kunnen hier allemaal op een andere manier tegenaan kijken, en als jij vind dat ik star ben omdat ik jouw mening niet deel, moet je misschien eens bij jezelf gaan nadenken over wie hier nu een starre houding heeft. 

Om mij nu voor onverantwoordelijk uit te maken vind ik helemáál vele stappen te ver gaan. Ongelooflijk. Ik vind dit zeer laag en ben oprecht verbijsterd dat iemand als u mensen raad geeft op dit forum. Omdat ik beter ben dan dit ga ik hier niet op in. Ik ben helemaal met u uitgepraat. Neem je levenslessen ergens anders mee naartoe, bij mij hoef je er niet mee aan te komen. Goedenavond.

----------


## 270808

Gelukkg ben je niet zwanger! Lijkt me een hele opluchting als je er totaal niet op zit te wachten.
Wat ik me dan wel afvraag is; Jij noch je vriend willen nu geen kinderen door omstandigheden waarom ben je dan gestopt met de pil en vrij je even zonder condoom? Wat de hulpverlener hierboven al aangeeft is dat inderdaad wel onverantwoordelijk. Ieder zijn aanpak uiteraard maar A je wilt niet zwanger zijn en B je was bang dat je zwanger was en C je laat het ook weer met gemak weghalen... Dat is nogal wat. Die A,B en C zijn dus te voorkomen door veilig te vrijen... Snap je wat ik bedoel?..

----------


## 270808

Ooh ik bedoel natuurlijk niet letterlijk gestopt met de pil.. meer als voorbeeld

----------


## randomperson2

Dat is inderdaad niet de meest handige zet, dat geef ik toe. Maar van fouten leer je, en ik heb gisteren meteen de pil gehaald. Dus hier heb ik voortaan geen last meer van!

----------


## jansenpaula82

Let je er wel op dat als je vandaag met de pil begint, deze je nog niet direct tegen zwangerschap beschermt? Dus gebruik van bijvoorbeeld condoom is eerst nog wel noodzakelijk, anders kun je volgende maand weer in dezelfde situatie terecht komen:-(
Lees even goed de bijsluiter, dan weet je het precies.
Wellicht weet je dit allemaal en is dit berichtje helemaal niet nodig, sorry dan.

----------

